# New User from Alaska



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Wildhunter19.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome! Alaska is awesome.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Mission0ps (May 18, 2012)

Awesome welcome from the members


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

welcome to AT, Maybe some time I will be able to make the trip to Alaska.


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

brownstonebear said:


> welcome to AT, Maybe some time I will be able to make the trip to Alaska.


Alaska is a great place to live and be. I love it here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## raptorfever660 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. Alaska is suck a beautiful state. 

Sent from my Galaxy S-II "iPhone Killer"


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Wildhunter19 said:


> Alaska is a great place to live and be. I love it here.


I have herd it's beautiful and the outdoors is calming.
Had a couple friends make the trip out to Alaska n didn't want to leave.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

brownstonebear said:


> I have herd it's beautiful and the outdoors is calming.
> Had a couple friends make the trip out to Alaska n didn't want to leave.


Yes it is a great place to live. The woods are very calming and it is a very beautiful place.


----------

